# any how to or videos on dtg?



## tomstar (May 31, 2007)

i was looking for some intructional vids on dtg and just some basics to see if its something i would like to get into 

thanks 
tom


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: any how to or vids on dtg?*

If you go to screenprinters.net (home of the T-jet) and click on my tjet at the top of the page you will be able to click on a video of the machine running, or click on this link for a list of videos that cover all the aspects of running a DTG machine U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology . Other manufacturers also have videos but I am not as familiar with their websites (I know Flexi-jet has one)


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: any how to or vids on dtg?*

I think most of the videos that are in the market are focused on generating sales or how to specifically use that machine. Since these machines can be different from each other, I am not sure if there could be one generic how-to video for DTG. The best thing is to see the machines in person. If you can't get to a trade show, call the manufacturers of the machines and see if there are current owners close to you that you can visit with to see the machine.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: any how to or vids on dtg?*

It would be neat if we got some videos of the various machines in action from a USER point of view instead of a "buy my machine" point of view 

It can help people understand the technology, the size of the machines, how they work, etc.

Any DTG owners up for making some simple demo videos from the point of view of a "how to print a t-shirt on this machine", please let me know.

I know I learned a lot by watching videos of badalou actually heat pressing a t-shirt or Josh using a vinyl cutter.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

If I get some time I will throw some up of my Tjet2. I would like to see a video of tom or Justins Kornit


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Your wish is my command... I might post something up tomorrow. I gave my guys a day off to go to an Incubus concert. I am such a slave driver... 

As for the original post - I hear rumor that some folks are working on just this, although I have not seen anything yet. It would be alot of "What you can do" kind of stuff, showing various media and various application methods. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I am getting ready to buy the HM1 in a couple of weeks, maybe I can make a video of a complete amatuer(Me) setting it up and using it, as I have never used one before. I have seen it print but never done it myself. I am pretty good with computers and I think the biggest thing for me will be learning the software, but I would be willing to make a video. I wish I could see a video of someone like myself using the machine as that is more realistic to me, than watching the demo videos I have watched where they already have everything perfectly set up. I will let you all know when I get my machine.
Bobbie


----------



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

I believe that youtube has some, do a search there.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sunnydayz said:


> I am getting ready to buy the HM1 in a couple of weeks, maybe I can make a video of a complete amatuer(Me) setting it up and using it, as I have never used one before. I have seen it print but never done it myself. I am pretty good with computers and I think the biggest thing for me will be learning the software, but I would be willing to make a video. I wish I could see a video of someone like myself using the machine as that is more realistic to me, than watching the demo videos I have watched where they already have everything perfectly set up. I will let you all know when I get my machine.
> Bobbie


That would be a great idea for a video, Bobbie. If you do it, please be sure to post it here


----------



## embloom (Jun 10, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> I am getting ready to buy the HM1 in a couple of weeks, maybe I can make a video of a complete amatuer(Me) setting it up and using it, as I have never used one before. I have seen it print but never done it myself. I am pretty good with computers and I think the biggest thing for me will be learning the software, but I would be willing to make a video. I wish I could see a video of someone like myself using the machine as that is more realistic to me, than watching the demo videos I have watched where they already have everything perfectly set up. I will let you all know when I get my machine.
> Bobbie


After doing some research I'm leaning towards the HM1. I think you're idea to make this video is great; especially the part of starting out with you assembling it yourself. I'll definitely be waiting for it in breathless anticipation! 
Best of luck with the HM1. I'm looking forward to hearing more from you.
Thanks a lot!


----------

